# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Βοηθήστε να φτιάξουμε μαζί ένα λαμπατο

## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
  Σκέπτομαι να φτιάξω ένα λαμπατο ενισχυτή. (για την ακρίβεια 2).
  Δεν το είχα ποτέ καψούρα αλλά με αυτά που διαβάζω στο φόρουμ είναι αδικία να μην έχω και εγώ έναν. Όπως ξέρετε δεν είμαι και ειδήμον πόσο μάλλον έμπειρος. Και για αυτό το λόγο θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια και υποστήριξη από όλους .
  Λοιπόν σκέπτομαι τον κλασικό που έχετε φτιάξει οι περισσότεροι από το ελεκτορ για τον οποίο έχω αρκετές απορίες αλλά θα τις δούμε αργότερα.
  Στο μυαλό μου έχω έναν ολοκληρωμένο ενισχυτή με tone control (treble bass) και input selector 2 η 3 θέσεων εκ τον οποίον η μια θα είναι για Πικ απ (phono).
  Τώρα για προενυσχητριες υπάρχουν κάποιες λάμπες που είναι οι 6922, 6922ΕΗ,E88CC, και δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν και οι EF184. Αναρωτιόμουν αν μιας και υπάρχουν μήπως της χρησιμοποιούσα στον ενισχυτή αντί για αυτές που λέει το σχέδιο ίσως με κάποια αλλαγή. Αν πάλι όχι δεν πειράζει εκτός και αν έχετε κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε.
  Σκοπός μου είναι να μαζέψω όλα τα σχέδια για τα τυπωμένα (ενισχυτή,tone control,input selector,phono,μετασχηματιστή) να φτιάξω τις πλακέτες και προχωραμε. Οπότε περιμένω να δω σχέδια που μου προτείνετε για τα παραπάνω.
  Τέλος το σχέδιο του ελεκτορ δεν είναι δεσμευτικό αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο ευκολότερο η καλύτερο καμία αντίρρηση αρκεί να είναι τουλάχιστον 2x35.
  Σας ευχαριστώ εκ τον πρότερων και ελπίζω αυτή να είναι μια κατασκευή που θα ολοκληρωθεί εν καιρό με τη βοήθεια όλων.

----------


## spirakos

Καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ
Οι μικρες που λες ειναι ολες παρομοιες εκτος την εφ184 που ειναι πεντοδος
Αν ακολουθησεις το σχεδιο του ελεκτορ δε γινεται απλα να τις αντικαταστησεις επειδη τα κερδη εχουν μεγαλες διαφορες
Χαζεψε λιγο στο φορουμ και οταν αρχισεις και καταληγεις καπου εδω ειμαστε

----------


## ikaros1978

Αν δεν σε εμποδιζει το οικονομικο και απαιτεις ισχυ 2χ35 τοτε ειμαι ενας απ αυτους που σου προτεινουν το σχεδιο του ελεκτορ.Και απο αποψης λειτουργικοτητας και απο ποιοτητας ηχου.Τωρα για phono θες ακομα ενα σταδιο πριν απο ολο αυτο , πραγμα για το οποιο θα σου πει εγγυημενα ο Παναγιωτης (P.Gabr).Αλλα για τον ενισχυτη αυτο πιστευω οτι ανηκει στο τοπ10 των σχεδιων.Μπορεις επισης με μια πολυ μικρη τροποποιηση αντι για el34 να χρησιμοποιησεις και kt88.Και μιας και εχεις αποριες γιαυτον ειναι καλο οτι τον εχουμε φτιαξει πολλοι γιατι θα εχεις σιγουρα απο περισσοτερο απο εναν βοηθεια.Τωρα για το tone control , προσωπικα, δεν θα το συνιστουσα, μιας και ειναι ενα σταδιο που αλλοιωνει τον ηχο, και αν τηρησεις τους βασικους κανονες τις κατασκευης δεν θα χρειαστεις τονομπασορυθμισεις.
Αυτα για αρχη,θα εχουμε κι αλλα στη συνεχεια.

Α! ριξε και μια ματια στον ενισχυτη του thanos10 με τις κτ88 κι αυτος ειναι κορυφαιος.

----------


## ikaros1978

> Καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ
> Οι μικρες που λες ειναι ολες παρομοιες εκτος την εφ184 που ειναι πεντοδος
> Αν ακολουθησεις το σχεδιο του ελεκτορ δε γινεται απλα να τις αντικαταστησεις επειδη τα κερδη εχουν μεγαλες διαφορες
> Χαζεψε λιγο στο φορουμ και οταν αρχισεις και καταληγεις καπου εδω ειμαστε




καλα ακομα δεν εγραψε το παιδι αμεσως προλαβες και απαντησες???? ειδοποιηση στο laptop για λαμποεισερχομενα μηνυματα εχεις???? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------

button (06-12-11), 

Danza (21-11-11), 

leosedf (21-11-11)

----------


## Costis Ni

Να πώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου οτι μήπως θα ήταν καλυτερα να το πας σιγα σιγα. Μην ζητας τα παντα όλα μαζί γιατι είναι δύσκολο. Παράδειγμα, αν κοιτάξεις την αγορά, θα δείς πολύ λιγοι ετοιμοι προσφέρουν και είσοδο πικ-απ. Τυχαίο; Μπα.
Δηλαδη για να κάνει όλα αυτα που ζητας, θα είναι ένα τεραστιο και βαρύ κατασκεύασμα, και δύσκολο σαν κατασκευη. Θα περνανε εύκολα βόμβοι στην είσοδο του πικ-απ επίσης.
Επίσης το σχέδιο του Ελεκτόρ έχει τις εξόδου συνδεμένες σαν τριοδους. Καλό για τον ήχο, κακό για τα βατ. Μιλάμε για 16-17 βατ το πολύ. Τώρα πώς με  2346874 αξιόλογα σχέδια  που κυκλοφορορουν όλοι παθαμε κόλλημε με τον Ελέκτορα, αλλη συζητηση.
Οι ΕΦ184 μια χαρά είναι, αν τις συνδέσεις τριοδικά κι αυτές. Αλλα θέλει να φτίαξεις και το κατάλληλο σχέδιο.
Επίσης οι 6922, 6922ΕΗ,E88CC θεωρούντα οι πιο γραμμικές, σαν τύποι. Μια κατηγορία πάνω από πιο παλιους τύπους όπως ECC81,82,83

----------


## teo_GR

Παιδιά έχω διαβάσει όλα τα θέματα που είναι με λαμπατους και το κακό που έχουν είναι ότι έχουν υψηλό επίπεδο και για εμάς τους αρχάριους μερικά είναι ακαταλαβίστικα.
  Παράδειγμα οι αλλαγές που χρειάζονται για να μπουν οι λάμπες που έχω δεν ξέρω να τις κάνω και για αυτό θέλω να με βοηθήσετε εσείς. Τι αλλαγές είναι? Εξαρτημάτων η σχεδίου τυπωμένου? Όσο για τα tone control και input selector  θέλω να μου προτείνετε εσείς κυκλώματα για να μην κάνω το πρώτο που θα βρω μπροστά μου να κάνω ένα καλό.
  συν  το ότι θέλω να είναι και λίγο αναλυτικό. Το κύκλωμα παρακάτω είναι από το φόρουμ αλλά τι ρελε χρειάζεται τι διακόπτης και που θα βρω το σχέδιο για την πλακέτα και γίνετε να συνεργαστεί με κύκλωμα για phono?



INPUT RELAY.JPG

----------


## teo_GR

Παιδιά δεν έχω κόλλημα με το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο αντιθέτως είμαι πάρα πολύ ανοιχτός 
  Απλά διάλεξα αυτό γιατί υπάρχει ένα αρχείο ανεβασμένο στο φόρουμ πολύ αναλυτικό που δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω γιατί είναι 5,5 μεγαμπαιτ και δεν θυμάμαι που το κατέβασα.
  Και υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία στο φόρουμ για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή.
  Το tone control δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει αλλά το phono θα το ήθελα αν δεν είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα αν πάλι είναι οκ δεν πειράζει. Είπα είμαι ανοιχτός στις γνώσεις και απόψεις σας.
  Όσο για τις el 34 και kt88 διαλέγω  el34 γιατί είναι πιο οικονομικές.
  Και χαίρομαι που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω και τις άλλες γιατί τις έχω Ίδη.
  Και φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιος θα φτιάξει τις τροποποίησες.

----------


## kentar

Η συνδεσμολογία στο σχέδιο τού elektor είναι ultralinear , και 30-35 watt τα βγάζει.
Σχέδια υπάρχουν και καλύτερα και χειρότερα.
Οι περισσότεροι που το έχουν κατασκευάσει (όπως κι εγω) το έφτιαξαν 
γιατι υπάρχει το πλήρες project με οδηγίες απο το περιοδικό  αλλα και
γιατι έχει δοκιμαστεί .
Αλλη κατασκευή απο το φορουμ που έχω ακούσει και αξίζει είναι του Θάνου με τις ΚΤ88.

----------


## Costis Ni

Φίλε Τεό, δεν είναι τροποποιήσεις, είναι άλλο σχέδιο. Τελοσπάντων, αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι μια έρευνα στο γκουγκλ, και να σου πούμε γνώμες για αυτά που θα βρείς.

----------


## spirakos

> καλα ακομα δεν εγραψε το παιδι αμεσως προλαβες και απαντησες???? ειδοποιηση στο laptop για λαμποεισερχομενα μηνυματα εχεις???? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα




Αν σου πω οτι καθε φορα που λεω "για να δω τι νεα εχει το φορουμ" βλεπω παντα ενα νεο λαμπο-θεμα που εχει μολις ανοιξει....Τυχαιο? Δε νομιζω?
 Ασε που δεν εχω laptop ... δουλευω το TubeDetector και βρηκα κατι λαμπιτσες αλλα δε ξερω πως να τις κανω να βγαλουν ηχο. Για δειτε?
daydak.JPG dlh.JPG 

Ειναι και SYLVANIA

----------


## kentar

> Αν σου πω οτι καθε φορα που λεω "για να δω τι νεα εχει το φορουμ" βλεπω παντα ενα νεο λαμπο-θεμα που εχει μολις ανοιξει....Τυχαιο? Δε νομιζω?
> Ασε που δεν εχω laptop ... δουλευω το TubeDetector και βρηκα μια λαμπιτσα αλλα δε ξερω πως να την κανω να βγαλει ηχο. Για δειτε?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25687



Ηχο ή μουσική ?

----------


## spirakos

> Ηχο ή μουσική ?



Και κατω να τα πεταξω ηχος θα βγει... διορθωσατε σε "μουσικη"

----------


## kentar

> Και κατω να τα πεταξω ηχος θα βγει... διορθωσατε σε "μουσικη"



Α! Ετσι να το διευκρινίζουμε.

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57310
H γνωμη μου παντα να φτιαξεις του φιλου τομπελ που ειναι φτηονος και σχετικα ευκολος σαν project και μετα ανεβαινεις σε watt και τιμη......................................... :Cool:

----------


## p.gabr

> Αν σου πω οτι καθε φορα που λεω "για να δω τι νεα εχει το φορουμ" βλεπω παντα ενα νεο λαμπο-θεμα που εχει μολις ανοιξει....Τυχαιο? Δε νομιζω?
>  Ασε που δεν εχω laptop ... δουλευω το TubeDetector και βρηκα κατι λαμπιτσες αλλα δε ξερω πως να τις κανω να βγαλουν ηχο. Για δειτε?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25687 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25688 
> 
> Ειναι και SYLVANIA



Σπυρο η δευτερη (η μπλε) ταιριαζε απολυτα με τον ενισχυτη σου  attachment.jpg
Τραβατα λιγο δεξια -αριστερα  και χωστηνε στην μεση
Θα ειναι τελεια (γιατι μηπως θα γνωριζει τι θα κανει αυτη εκει)
για το  θεμα ειμαι stand by

----------


## teo_GR

Λοιπόν δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιο σχέδιο με 6922 και el34 παρά μόνο αυτό που όμως έχει μια 6922 (φτάνει για την προενυσχηση?) και δεν ξέρω και πόσα watt είναι.
  Οι γνώστες ας ρίξουν μια ματιά στο λινό και περιμένουμε τη γνώμη τους.
  Σκέφτηκα και εγώ να φτιάξω του tomhel αλλά μετά θα θέλω να φτιάξω μεγαλύτερο όπως έκαναν και οι περισσότεροι και δεν ξέρω αν είναι εποχές για διπλά έξοδα, οπότε είπα ας φτιάξω μια και καλή το μεγάλο να είμαι οκ.

http://www.geocities.ws/nickchua81/el34pp.html
http://www.geocities.ws/nickchua81/schematic.html

----------


## tomhel

Εαν διάβασες στην αρχη της παρουσίασης στο προτζεκτ '' φθηνος λαμπατος '' , λεω οτι 

_Μεχρι να βρεθει το καταλληλο σχεδιο , μπορω να πω πως πεδευτικα παρα  πολυ με αλλα σχεδια , που δεν με καλυψαν...Εδω ορισμενες απο τις  αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες.._

Οι αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες δεν ηταν απο λανθασμένη κατασκευή , αλλα απο λαθος σχηματικά που βρήκα στο νετ...
Πίστεψε με , κυκλοφορούν πολλα 'σκουπιδια' εκει εξω.

Οι  λαμπες ειναι 'δύστροπες' και μπορει να ξεκινήσεις για ενισχυτή και να  σου βγει γεννήτρια στις 1500 κύκλους , γιαυτο προτίμησε να πας στα σίγουρα με κατι δοκιμασμένο...
Οπωσδήποτε το σχεδιο του ελεκτορ ειναι  ισως ο πιο διαδεδομένος ενισχυτής και τουλάχιστον σε αυτο το φορουμ το  εχουμε κατασκευάσει 8 με 10 ατομα , εχει ικανοποιητική ισχύ ( για λαμπατο ) και δεν εχει δυσκολα υλικα..
Το κοστολογιο ειναι λιγακι ανεβασμένο , αλλα η λαμπα ειναι 'γούστο' και ως γνωστόν τα 'γούστα' πληρώνονται..!!!

----------

Danza (22-11-11)

----------


## aris285

Teo ασε τοις λαμπες που εχεις και κοιτα για καινουριες. δεν θα σου πρωτηνα να ασχοληθεις απο τοσο νωρις με λαμπατο γιατι θελει πολυ εμπειρια οχι μονο στο σχεδιο που θα ακολουθησεις αλλα πολυ συμαντικο ρολο παιζει και η κατασκευη δηλαδη παιζει σημαντικο ρολο η διαδρομη των καλοδιων , απο που θα παρεις ground και η τοποθετιση των εξαρτηματων στοις καταληλες θεσεις ετσι ωστε να παρεις το καλητερο αποτελεσμα. φυσικα αυτα για εναν αρχαριο χριαζονται πηραματισμο ο οποιος κοστηζει στην τσεπη σου. καλη συνεχεια και *προσοχη το ρευμα σκοτώνει*

----------


## teo_GR

Φίλε tomhel έλπιζα να εμφανιστείς και εσύ να μας πεις τη γνώμη σου. Έχω διαβάσει το ποστ σου τουλάχιστον δυο φορές  και είναι ένας από τους λόγους που επέλεξα να φτιάξω αυτόν του ελεκτορ. Απλά είπα μήπως και χρησιμοποιούσα τις λάμπες που υπάρχουν αλλά δεν θέλω να αρχίσω να πετώ πλακέτες και εξαρτήματα. Αν είναι να ρισκάρω καλύτερα να αγοράσω  τις σωστές προενησχητριες και να τελειώνει το ζήτημα.
  Είδα ότι έχεις σχεδιάσει κάποιες πλακέτες για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή, σε ποια κατασκευή τις έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει? Αν μπορείς δώσε μου το λινκ.
  Φίλε Άρη το ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο και γιαυτο έγραψα βοηθήστε να φτιάξουμε μαζί ένα λαμπατο αλλιώς θα ξεκινούσα και μετά θα έλεγα βοήθεια για επίλυση προβλήματος.
  Παρακολούθα το θέμα και οι γνώσεις σου είναι απαραίτητες.
  Υ.Γ. ρίχτε μια ματιά στο λινκ, κάποιοι το έχετε δει αλλά δείτε στη σελίδα 6 να μου πείτε κάνα καλό λόγο τόσο κόπο έκανα.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=59543&page=6

----------


## tomhel

Τεο επιβάλλετε να ξεκινήσεις με το σχέδιο του ελεκτορ , ξεκινα με τις πλακετες και τα γυρω - γυρω και οταν φτασεις στο σημειο να παραγγείλεις μετ/τες εξόδου , παραγγέλνεις  και τις λαμπιτσες που σου λείπουν....
Μια χαρα θα τα πας , αν κρίνω απο την κατασκευή που μας δείχνεις...μπραβο...!!

Παρε ορισμένα λινκακια για ξεκίνημα και οτι απορίες έχεις , εδώ είμαστε ..!

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...209#post343209
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53001
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54531

----------


## p.gabr

teo ακουσε τις γνωμες των φιλων
Ειναι δυσκολονα ξεκινησεις κατι που δεν το εχουν δοκιμασει και αλλοι'
Ειναι επισεις αγνωστο στο καθε σχεδιο τι προβλημα μπορει να σου προκειψει.πρεπει να εχεις γνωσεις εμπειρια και οργανα για να μπορεσεις να τα ξεπερασεις
Σε αυτο το σχεδιο δεν θα εχεις προβλημα και το καθε λαθος σου μπορει να διορθωρθει
Το θεμα του προενισχυτου ειναι και αυτο ενα αλλο θεμα πολυ- πολυ σοβαρο που θα πρεπει να το σκεφτεις αφου πρωτα ολοκληρωσεις τον τελικο
Δωσε μεγαλη σημασια στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση γιατι αυτο θα ειναι και το πιο εντυπωσιακο σημειο του θεματος

Δημιουργησε κατι δικο σου 

ΣΤΡΕΨΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΥΤΙΧΙΑ

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα λοιπόν θα προχωρήσω με το σχέδιο του ελεκτορ.
  Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να βάλω και ένα input selector τριών θέσεων?
  Αν ναι μήπως μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μου σχεδιάσει μια πλακέτα για το κύκλωμα του ποστ #6 και αν μπορεί να ενσωματώσει και τα κατάλληλα εξαρτήματα για πτώση τάσης έτσι ώστε να τροφοδοτήσω από το μετασχηματιστή που μπορεί να μην είναι 5V αλλά 12 η αν γίνετε από τα 6,3 του ενισχυτή.
  Ακόμα είδα τις πλακέτες του tomhel και kendar και ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να φτιάξω την πλακέτα του kendar για τον ενισχυτή μιας και δυο κομμάτια θα μου δώσουν ευλυγισία στο κουτί αλλά με την μια πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας κ.τ.λ. του tomhel . θα συνεργαστούν η πρέπει να διαλέξω η του ένα η του άλλου?
  Και τέλος  εγώ δεν έχω εκτυπωτή οπότε θα πρέπει να τις εκτυπώσω έξω (όπως έκανα και για κάτι άλλο που φτιάχνω και θα ανεβάσω σύντομα) αλλά πως θα κάνω τα αρχεία lay σχέδιο για πλακέτα και να το σώσω σε pdf για να πάω στην εκτύπωση?

----------


## teo_GR

Για input selector μήπως αυτό σε έκδοση 3 θέσεων είναι  καλύτερο?
http://analogmetric.com/download/Inp...r%20Manual.pdf

----------


## spirakos

> Για input selector μήπως αυτό σε έκδοση 3 θέσεων είναι  καλύτερο?
> http://analogmetric.com/download/Inp...ser Manual.pdf



Αυτη ειναι η γενικη ιδεα για επιλογεα εισοδων. Εσυ βαζεις οσες εισοδους θες με αντιστοιχα ρελε και λεντ
 Με μια γεφυρα στα 6.3 τροφοδοτεις το κυκλωμα ετσι κ αλλιως πανω εχει 7805 για σταθεροποιηση στα 5 βολτ

 Τωρα μια ματια που ερειξα στα 2 τροφοδοτικα μια διαφορα που ειδα ειναι τα νηματα στου γιωργου ολα 6.3 Ac ενω του τομ 12.6 dc με τη καταλληλη συνδεση των νηματων ειναι οκ. Μια αλλη διαφορα ειναι το κυκλωμα χρονοκαθυστερησης, η λειτουργια ειναι ιδια. 
Παραυτα πιστευω οτι μπορεις να το κανεις το κοκτειλ αλλα ας μιλησουν και οι σχεδιασται

----------


## teo_GR

Οκ θα περιμένουμε τη γνώμη τους.
  Μέχρι τότε κανένας για σχεδιακι για το input selector γιατί εγώ δεν το έχω το σχεδιαστικό. Κάποια στιγμή θα ασχοληθώ και με αυτό αλλά μέχρι τότε. Είναι κρίμα να το κάνω με μαρκαδόρο δεν θα βγει όμορφο.
  Και μην ξεχνάμε ….πως θα κάνω το lay σχέδιο  για τυπωμένο πλακέτας σε pdf..

----------


## kentar

Οποια πλακέτα επιλέξεις , να χρησιμοποιήσεις το αντίστοιχο τροφοδοτικό.
Οποιαδήποτε ενδιάμεση λύση απαιτεί μετατροπές στις πλακέτες.
Για το pdf υπάρχουν προγράμματα πού εγκαθιστούν στο σύστημά σου 
εικονικό εκτυπωτή (PDF PRINTER) και επιλέγοντας εκτύπωση αντι να 
τυπώσεις σε πραγματικό εκτυπωτή βγάζεις έξοδο σε αρχείο pdf.
Θέλει όμως προσοχή στο αποτέλεσμα που θα πάρεις στο χαρτι να είναι 1:1.
Ενα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα είναι το Foxit.
Αφού αποφασίσεις τί θα φτιάξεις , θα μάθεις απο εδώ απο που θα αγοράσεις
τα υλικά σου, καθώς και συμβουλές που θα σε διευκολύνουν στην κατασκευή.
Αντε και για προθέρμανση

----------


## p.gabr

ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ο γιωργος με τα βιντεακια
ετχαριστουμε

----------


## tomhel

Οπως τα ειπε και ο Γιωργος-κενταρ  ( ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΟΟΟΟ ).....
Η καθε μια κεντρικη πλακετα θελει το αναλογο τροφοδοτικο ...


Παρεμπίπτοντος , ο lo-boy ειναι ολα τα λεφτα ...!!!!
Ρε συ teo , διπλα σου ειναι ο kentar ( αιγαλεο κερατσινι , μια γειτονιά )
Δεν καθεσε να ασχοληθεις με τον lo-boy...!!!
Αποψη μου , ανώτερος απο τον el34 του ελεκτορ..!!!

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτός είναι ο ενισχυτής που έχεις φτιάξει και εσύ έτσι tomhel? Ο όποιος με δυο el 84 ανά κανάλι αποδίδει 10watt ανά κανάλι.
  Το σχέδιο από εκεί που το πήρατε λέει για 4 el84 ανά κανάλι και 24 watt ανά κανάλι?
  αν ναι και μπορώ να κάνω αυτό το σχέδιο με τις 4 ανά κανάλι οκ αλλιώς  παραμένω στου ελεκτορ που έχω ψηθεί κιόλας. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση σχεδιασμού κουτιού για να δω σε πιες πλακέτες θα καταλήξω.

----------


## ikaros1978

Τεο καλυτερα ειναι πρωτα να συγκεντρωσεις ολα τα υλικα και μετα να δεις τις διαστασεις του κουτιου.

----------


## tomhel

> Καλημέρα αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτός είναι ο ενισχυτής που έχεις φτιάξει και εσύ έτσι tomhel? Ο όποιος με δυο el 84 ανά κανάλι αποδίδει 10watt ανά κανάλι.
>   Το σχέδιο από εκεί που το πήρατε λέει για 4 el84 ανά κανάλι και 24 watt ανά κανάλι?
>   αν ναι και μπορώ να κάνω αυτό το σχέδιο με τις 4 ανά κανάλι οκ αλλιώς  παραμένω στου ελεκτορ που έχω ψηθεί κιόλας. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση σχεδιασμού κουτιού για να δω σε πιες πλακέτες θα καταλήξω.



Οχι , ο low boy ειναι ενισχυτής που εχει σχεδιάσει και έφτιαχνε ο αείμνηστος κος Σπερτος..
Δεν εχει καμοια σχεση με το δικο μου el84 , ειναι williamson ενισχυτής σαν και αυτον του ελεκτορ , αλλα για εμενα η el84 εχει σαφως πιο 'γλυκο' απο την el34.
Αν αποφασιζα να ξαναφτιαξω εναν λαμπατο , σιγουρα αυτος θα ηταν ο lo-boy.

Oπως σου λεει ο Βαγγελης , καλύτερα να αφησεις το κουτι για το τελος...
Κατάληξε στις πλακετες πρωτα και βλεπεις μετα για το κουτι .
Εαν θελεις την αποψη μου οι πλακετες του κενταρ θα σε βολέψουν καλύτερα μιας και που το καθε καναλι ειναι ξεχωριστα , πιο ευκολο απο το να ειναι ολα μαζι ,  οποτε εαν κατι παει στραβα θα μπορεσεις να το βρεις πιο ευκολα..

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημερα
   ρε συ tomhel o low boy πόσες λάμπες έχει ανά κανάλι και ποσά watt  μας δίνει?
  Έχω ξεκινήσει την πλακέτα του input selector αν το τελειώσω σήμερα θα ανεβάσω Φώτο
  Kentar εσύ που έχεις και τους δυο ενισχυτές τι λες ποιον να φτιάξω?
  Πες μου δυο πραγματάκια για τον low boy ξέρεις χαρακτηριστικά και εντυπώσεις.

----------


## teo_GR

Λοιπόν έτοιμο το input selector  το δοκίμασα και είναι κομπλέ οπότε άντε βρε καλή αρχή.
  Μόνο που έχω μια ερώτηση…. Το 7805 θέλει ψήκτρα η είναι οκ? Η μήπως ανάλογα την τάση  που θα δεχτεί οπότε βλέπουμε?
  Παιδιά λίγο επιείκεια η πλακέτα είναι η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια σχεδιασμού και είναι ζωγραφισμένη με μαρκαδόρο.
input selector 004.jpginput selector 005.jpginput selector 002.jpg

----------


## aris285

Ελα ρε Τεο πας να φτιαξεις λαμπατο και θα τον κανεις με μαρκαδορο διξε λιγο ελεος.
μην το περνεις προσωπικά αλλα αν θα την κανεις την δουλεια καντην σωστα.

----------


## teo_GR

Ρε συ Άρη ζήτησα σε 3  ποστ αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου το σχεδιάσει αλλά δεν μου το έφτιαξε κανένας τι να κάνω  δεν το ξέρω το σχεδιαστικό. Οι άλλες πλακέτες υπάρχουν εντάξει. Δεν λες πάλι καλά που κατάφερα και έκανα το σχέδιο μονός μου κάτσε ντε για αρχάριο και άσχετο με το αντικείμενο δεν είναι και λίγο.
  Αλλά αν μου βγει αυτό που ετοιμάζω θα με παραδεχτείς.

----------


## aris285

δοκιμασες να δουλεψεις με το pad2pad ειναι πανευκολο για αρχαριους. εγω ακομα με αυτο δουλευω και με βολευει γιατι μπωρεις να εκτυπωσεις αμεσως την πλακετα απο το προγραμα χωρις fotoshop. το μειονεκτημα του ειναι οτι δεν εχει μεγαλη γκαμα εξαρτηματων οποτε θα χρειαστει να τα σχεδιασεις εσυ.

----------


## kentar

Ελεκτορ , πιο πολλα watt , πιο απλή κατασκευή .
Lo-boy 4xel84 στο τελικό στάδιο , 24W max στο κανάλι , δυσκολότερο και ακριβότερο project.
Κατά την γνώμη μου Ο Lo-boy υπερτερεί ως μηχάνημα κυρίως στον ήχο (πιθανόν λογω των el84)
και   γενικότερα είναι πιό προηγμένο και ''ψαγμένο'' .
Οποιο εκ των δύο επιλέξεις ξεκίνα πρώτα απο την αγορά τών μετασχηματιστών εξόδου.
Καί στα δύο project , οι μ/σ εξόδου έχουν τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά.Σου προτείνω τούς Amplimo 3A524UL.
http://www.ringkerntrafo.nl/prestashop/product.php?id_product=288&id_lang=1
Απο το ίδιο site μπορείς να αγοράσεις καί τις βάσεις των λυχνιών γιά να κερδίσεις απο τα μεταφορικά. 
Οπως σου είπε και ο Βαγγέλης πιο πάνω , μάζεψε πρώτα τα υλικά σου αφού πρώτα καταλήξεις 
τι θα φτιάξεις.Υπάρχουν πλακέτες  και για τα δύο project.
Η καλύτερη επιλογή για σχεδίαση pcb είναι to Sprint Layout.

----------


## ikaros1978

να βαλουμε και το express pcb στο παιχνιδι μιας και ειναι εξισου απλο.
Και μετα τους μετασχηματιστες εξοδου να συμπληρωσω οτι παιρνουμε τον τροφοδοσιας και τα υλικα του τροφοδοτικου (πυκνωτες κτλ)

----------


## spirakos

> Λοιπόν έτοιμο το input selector  το δοκίμασα και είναι κομπλέ οπότε άντε βρε καλή αρχή.
>   Μόνο που έχω μια ερώτηση…. Το 7805 θέλει ψήκτρα η είναι οκ? Η μήπως ανάλογα την τάση  που θα δεχτεί οπότε βλέπουμε?
>   Παιδιά λίγο επιείκεια η πλακέτα είναι η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια σχεδιασμού και είναι ζωγραφισμένη με μαρκαδόρο.
> input selector 004.jpginput selector 005.jpginput selector 002.jpg



Εμενα μου αρεσει.. πηρες και την κρυαδα πηρες και την 1η εμπειρια
Καθε φορα και καλυτερα, καλη συνεχεια

----------


## tomhel

Οπως σου ειπε και ο Γιωργος ( κενταρ ) ειναι τα πραγματα...
Οι el34 ειναι πιο εύκολο σχέδιό με πλήρης οδηγίες ενεκα ελεκτορ και ΒΑΣΙΚΟ μπορεις να τον ρυθμισεις χωρις παλμογραφο ( τουλαχιστον για αρχη ) στις βασικες λειτουργειες του P-P με ενα πανεύκολο κύκλωμα μετρητη bias που εχει το ελεκτορ...

Οι ελ84 ειναι πιο πολύπλοκος ενισχυτης που χρειαζετε γνωσεις , αλλα σαφως πιο ολοκληρωμένος και ποιοτικός ..

Μια χαρα ειναι η πλακετιτσα που εφτιαξες , οσο αφορα για τις πλακετες του ενισχυτη , σχεδια υπαρχουν και ανετα μπορουμε να στα στείλουμε σε .img οποτε εσυ μετα τα εκτυπώνεις σε laser και στο καπακι τα εμφανίζεις στην πλακετα..

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα έκλεισε το θέμα θα φτιάξω του ελεκτορ.
  Η πρώτη μου δοκιμή για πλακέτα έγινε πριν κάνα 20 ήμερο μια μικρή πλακετιτσα για πεταλακι (περιμένω  διακόπτη και ανεβάζω κατασκευές) και την έφτιαξα με τον τρόπο που αναλυτικά παρουσιάζει ο tomhel και βγήκε τέλεια. Αλλά άντε τρέχα στο μαγαζί με τις φωτοτυπίες , θα σου σπάσει λίγο τα α….. για τη σελίδα  από περιοδικό που θα του πας  αλλά τελικά θα στο τυπώσει. Από χθες κόβω ράβω έναν παλιό εκτυπωτή μήπως μπορέσω να τυπώσω πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά το βλέπω δύσκολο. Τέλος πάντων πάμε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## kentar

Ενημερωτικά , οι μ/σ εξοδου της Lundahl τού project υπάρχουν και στην Ελλάδα και κοστίζουν
200 €  έκαστος (...για τούς περίεργους)

----------


## ikaros1978

μην το σκεφτεσαι καθολου για τους μετασχηματιστες εξοδου...ντουγρου amplimo!!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Πρωτα θα δεις τι ηχεια εχεις και μετα αποφασιζεις τι ενισχυτη θα φιαξεις.
Παντος αυτος με τις 4 EL84 (25W) ειναι πολυ καλος τον εχω ακουσει οταν ζουσε ο Σπερτος φανταστικος ηχος,για μετασχηματιστη σιγουρα amplimo ο οποιος κανει και για τις EL34-KT88 και για τις 4 EL84.

----------


## KOKAR

θα συμφωνήσω με τον Θάνο και θα συμπληρώσω οτι παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο
και το τι μουσική ακους γιατί εαν ακούς Thrash Metal τότε ......

----------


## spirakos

> θα συμφωνήσω με τον Θάνο και θα συμπληρώσω οτι παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο
> και το τι μουσική ακους γιατί εαν ακούς Thrash Metal τότε ......



Ισα ισα Κωστα αν ακουει τετοιου ειδους μουσικη θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κανει ενα κακομελετημενο λαμπατο με 10% παραμορφωση να γουσταρει βρωμια

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Για λεγε λεπτομεριες....ποιος εχει στην ελλαδα τον Lundahl;
Και μιας και ξερουμε την τιμη του ....ποια η τιμη του amplimo;Τελος αν καποιος εφτιαξε προσφατα τον ενισχυτη του elektor ποσα ευρω στοιχισε;

----------


## spirakos

lundahl  ΕΔΩ  http://www.nexusacoustics.com/
amplimo ΕΔΩ  http://www.amplimo.nl/

 Η τιμη ειναι πολυ πολυ σχετικη αναλογως τα υλικα αν κανεις μια ερευνα αγορας θα καταλαβεις
 Μπορεις να το κανεις και με 250 Γιουρινια με κινεζικα υλικα
Μπορεις να το κανεις με 2000 με επιχρυσες μπορνες, λυχνιες gold pin, εξοδου ultra super extra hi end, πυκνωτες λαδιου κ.α πολλα

----------


## kentar

> lundahl  ΕΔΩ  http://www.nexusacoustics.com/
> amplimo ΕΔΩ  http://www.amplimo.nl/
> 
>  Η τιμη ειναι πολυ πολυ σχετικη αναλογως τα υλικα αν κανεις μια ερευνα αγορας θα καταλαβεις
>  Μπορεις να το κανεις και με 250 Γιουρινια με κινεζικα υλικα
> Μπορεις να το κανεις με 2000 με επιχρυσες μπορνες, λυχνιες gold pin, εξοδου ultra super extra hi end, πυκνωτες λαδιου κ.α πολλα



Και να μην ξεχασουμε ασημοκόλληση  και ασφάλειες χρυσού-ασημιού (βεβαίως-βεβαίως)

----------


## spirakos

> Και να μην ξεχασουμε ασημοκόλληση  και ασφάλειες χρυσού-ασημιού (βεβαίως-βεβαίως)



Τα ευκολως εννοουμενα, παραλλειπονται. Κοινως τα αυτονοητα

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
  Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το ποιο πιθανό είναι να πάρω αυτούς τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου που προτείνει ο Γιώργος.
  Αλλά αν για παράδειγμα έπαιρνα κάποιον ελληνικής κατασκευής  γιατρας η αμαραντ έχουν μεγάλη διάφορα στην ποιότητα ήχου καθώς και στην τιμή?
  Και θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου γράψει στοιχεία για μετασχηματιστές  εξόδου και τροφοδοσίας μήπως πάρω και καμία πρόσφορα από τα εγχώρια προϊόντα?
  Ακόμα σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα είχα διαβάσει μια πρόταση του Γιώργου για δυο μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας που ο δεύτερος είχε τα 6,3 και 12 έξτρα για ότι άλλο χρειαστεί και εγώ χρειάζομαι έτσι κι αλλιώς για τι input selector οπότε μου ακούγετε καλή ιδέα.
  Τέλος να πω ότι στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα ήθελα να βάλω και δυο οργανάκια φαντάζομαι ότι δεν χρειάζονται κάτι παραπάνω από ρεύμα η από κατασκευές για να δουλέψουν.

----------


## Costis Ni

Amarand, άστο καλύτερα. Καλά παιδιά αλλά δεν...

Και όπως είπα και πριν μέρες, πας να πιάσεις το Θεό απ΄το πόδι, όπως λέμε και στην Κρήτη. Αυτό με τα οργανακια σηκώνει πολύ μελέτη.

Το καλύτερο είναι ο εχθρός του καλού. Επίσης, το καλύτερο είναι ο χειρότερος εχθρός του φτιαγμένου!

----------


## teo_GR

Έλα ρε συ Κώστα δεν πάω να πιάσω κανέναν από πουθενά. αν υπάρχουν τεχνικά προβλήματα και δυσκολίες θα το αφήσω όπως έκανα και με το tone control και το phono.
  Αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι και τόσο τραγικό, πες εσύ τι χρειάζεται και βλέπουμε αν θα βάλω οργανάκια  η όχι.
  Οκ για το γιατρα τι λες? Γιατί αν είναι το ίδιο αξιόλογος με τους amplimo γιατί να μην τους πάρω από εδώ.?

----------


## p.gabr

Βασιλη σε εχω αφησει στα χερια των ανθρωπων που εχουν ψαξει πολυ αυτες τις κατασκευες και εχουν πολλες ωρες πτησεως
Εγω δεν μπορω να αποφερω αποψη στο αυτο η το αλλο
Ο καθενας επιλεγει και προχωρα η βασιζεται στους αλλους
Εχεις ομως  γνωσεις και θα τα καταφερεις
Πανω απο ολα ομως δοκιμες αυτες ειναι που θα σου δειξουν τον δρομο
Βεβαια και οι ερωτησεις ειναι σωστο να γινονται γιατι συλλεγεις αποψεις 
Για τα οργανακια να τα βαλεις
Ρωτα τον βαγγελη τον ικαρο απο που .δεν χρειαζονται κατι το εχτρα
Για το θεμα phono εχω ανοιξει ενα θεμα προσφατα μπορεις να ενημερωθεις
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59667

Καλη συναιχεια

----------


## ikaros1978

εγω οργανακια ειχα βαλει μονο και μονο για εμφανιση και επ ευκαιριας να βλεπω το ρευμα καθοδου κι αυτα ηταν σε se ενισχυτες.Ειναι απλα στην τοποθετηση και δεν θελει μελετη.Μελετη σχετικη θελει αν τα βαλεις σε χρηση vu meter

----------


## kentar

> Το καλύτερο είναι ο εχθρός του καλού. Επίσης, το καλύτερο είναι ο χειρότερος εχθρός του φτιαγμένου!



΄Ή όπως λένε και στο χωριό μου :
''_ If something works don't fix it ''_

----------


## kentar

Oι τοροειδεις μ/σ εξόδου τού Γιατρά κοστίζουν 100 € έκαστος 
Καλοί είναι αλλα όχι Amplimo.
Μπορείς να πάραγγείλεις τους τροφοδοσίας απο κεί.
Κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά.
Μηχανήματα που βασίζονται στο κύκλωμα τού  Ελεκτορ έχω ακούσει
με Lundahl , Amplimo , Giatras , Sobel απο τα 80΄s ( Γειά σου Τάσο  :Bye: )  ,
και η προσωπική μου επιλογή είναι ( για τα λεφτά του) ο  Amplimo.
O Lundahl ναι μεν  είναι λίγο καλύτερος αλλά δεν αξίζει να πληρώσεις 2+ φορές
παραπάνω .

----------


## teo_GR

Παναγιώτη μου αρέσει πολύ το στυλ που γράφεις είναι πολύ ελπιδοφόρο και φιλόδοξο είσαι πρώτος ευχαριστώ.
  Βαγγελη  είσαι στα υπόψη για τα οργανάκια. Προφανώς μιλάς για μιλιαμπερομετρα ε?
  Πένα είναι μια χαρά μου κάνουν, για το εφέ τα θέλω έτσι να γουστάρω, θα τα πούμε και όταν έρθει η ώρα τους.
  Γιώργο έκλεισε αυτούς θα πάρω , αλλά αν μπορείς γράψε μου στοιχεία για τους τροφοδοσίας.
  Το προτζεκτ με τον εκτυπωτή απέτυχε οπότε πάμε για την κλασική μέθοδο σιδερώματος.

----------


## teo_GR

Και κάτι ακόμα . υπάρχουν σκέτα καπάκια για τους τοροιδις γιατί στην amplimo με καπάκι και ρητίνη έχει 22 ευρο περισσότερο ο ένας.

----------


## spirakos

Στον γιατρα που ειχα ρωτησει για σκετα καπακια μου ειχε πει μονο για 500VA και πανω. Ειχα παρει καπακι για 800αρη 5 ή 10 ευρα
Παρε ενα τηλεφωνο να μαθεις μηπως συμφερει να σου βαλει και ρητινη

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> lundahl  ΕΔΩ  http://www.nexusacoustics.com/
> amplimo ΕΔΩ  http://www.amplimo.nl/
> 
>  Η τιμη ειναι πολυ πολυ σχετικη αναλογως τα υλικα αν κανεις μια ερευνα αγορας θα καταλαβεις
>  Μπορεις να το κανεις και με 250 Γιουρινια με κινεζικα υλικα
> Μπορεις να το κανεις με 2000 με επιχρυσες μπορνες, λυχνιες gold pin, εξοδου ultra super extra hi end, πυκνωτες λαδιου κ.α πολλα



Ενταξει ολα αυτα γνωστα και τετριμενα....μιλαμε για ποιοτικη αλλα οχι τρελη υλοποιηση......σασσι στολισμενο με διαμαντακια αλλαβαστρινους διακοπτες ολοχρυσους αξονες ποτανσιομετρων κ.λ.π
Τι νοημα εχουν τα top υλικα σ ενα ενισχυτη που ετσι κι αλλιως θα <<τρεχει>> με 10% τουλαχιστον παραμορφωση ;;;;

----------


## kentar

> Τι νοημα εχουν τα top υλικα σ ενα ενισχυτη που ετσι κι αλλιως θα <<τρεχει>> με 10% τουλαχιστον παραμορφωση ;;;;



Σε ποιον ενισχυτη αναφερεσαι ;

----------


## p.gabr

Θυμιο μαλον κανεις καποιο λαθος με τα μηδενικα
Με10% παραμορφωση δεν μπορεις να ακουσεις τιποτα
Οι συγκεκριμενοι εαν στο τελος το παλεψεις πεφτεις κατω του 1% στο 80%της μεγιστης ισχυος
Καλο θα ειναι να ειμαστε πιο προσεκτικοι

----------


## ikaros1978

> Παναγιώτη μου αρέσει πολύ το στυλ που γράφεις είναι πολύ ελπιδοφόρο και φιλόδοξο είσαι πρώτος ευχαριστώ.
>   Βαγγελη  είσαι στα υπόψη για τα οργανάκια. Προφανώς μιλάς για μιλιαμπερομετρα ε?
>   Πένα είναι μια χαρά μου κάνουν, για το εφέ τα θέλω έτσι να γουστάρω, θα τα πούμε και όταν έρθει η ώρα τους.
>   Γιώργο έκλεισε αυτούς θα πάρω , αλλά αν μπορείς γράψε μου στοιχεία για τους τροφοδοσίας.
>   Το προτζεκτ με τον εκτυπωτή απέτυχε οπότε πάμε για την κλασική μέθοδο σιδερώματος.



τα οργανα αυτα ειναι 0-100mA η κλιμακα τους.Στον push pull δεν βολευουν ομως γιατι εκει εχουμε 4 καθοδους (2 ανα καναλι) .Αρα εφοσον εχουμε 2 οργανα (γιατι τα 4 φανταζομαι σαν πινακας απο dakota c-47 θα δειχνει) θα βαλεις ενα ανα καναλι,αρα ενα σε καθε καναλι οποτε δεδομενου οτι το ρευμα σου θα ειναι περι τα 40mA (σε καθε μια καθοδο) τοτε επι 2 το οργανακι θα δειχνει 80mA.θα ειναι μονο για εφε λοιπον  η τοποθετηση μιας και δεν θα ξερεις ποια τραβαει περισσοτερο απο την αλλη.Μηπως σε μπερδεψα???  :Wink:   :Wink: 

τωρα αν δεν θες να βλεπεις το ρευμα καθοδου και το θες σαν vu meter πρεπει να κοιταξουμε για κυκλωμα οδηγησης τους.Δεν ειναι κανα τραγικο κυκλωμα δεβαια (διοδακι,αντιστασουλα,πυκνωτακι θελει).Οποτε θα εχεις δυο φωτειζομενα στρογγυλα vu meter.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Panel-VU-...item4aaf92840f
εδω θα τα βρεις και με κυκλωμα οδηγησης.
KGrHqVjME6EVUmL5BOkwkgDrQ60_12.jpg


σχετικα με την παραμορφωση ο εν λογω ενισχυτης σε θεμα παραμορφωσης...κενταει!!!!

----------

teo_GR (27-11-11)

----------


## teo_GR

Μαστορια αύριο ξεκινώ τις πλακέτες  και θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά να περνω και τα εξαρτήματα.
  Λοιπόν για εισόδου ψάχνω 340V 0.7A   40V 0.1A  6.3V 6.8A ΣΩΣΤΑ?
  Τα 6,3 να τα κάνω 7,5Α για να φτάνει και για το ινπουτ σελεκτορ?

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Θυμιο μαλον κανεις καποιο λαθος με τα μηδενικα
> Με10% παραμορφωση δεν μπορεις να ακουσεις τιποτα
> Οι συγκεκριμενοι εαν στο τελος το παλεψεις πεφτεις κατω του 1% στο 80%της μεγιστης ισχυος
> Καλο θα ειναι να ειμαστε πιο προσεκτικοι



Μια και το ξεκινησαμε ας το ξεκαθαρισουμε.
Οενισχυτης που αναφερεστε παρουσιαστηκε στο τευχος 249 Μαιος του 2003 στην ελληνικη εκδοση του ελεκτορ ενω ειχε δημοσιευθει ηδη στο Αγγλικο περιοδικο τον Απριλιο του ιδιου ετουςhttp://www.elektor.com/magazines/200...1).55080.lynkx
Στη σελιδα 16 λοιπον οπου αναφερονται οι προδιαγραφες του ενισχυτη υπαρχει και η καμπυλη παραμορφωσης συναρτησει της συχνοτητας για 2 περιπτωσεις ισχυος εξοδου
1 για ισχυ εξοδου 1w και
2 για ισχυ εξοδου 27w
Στην περιπτωση της μεγιστης ισχυος εξοδου(27w) η παραμορφωση ξεπερναει το 5% και αυτο οπως ειναι φυσικο συμβαινει στις υψηλοτερες συχνοτητες οπου φυσικα και γινεται ακουστη.
Η αυξηση δε της παραμορφωσης ξεκιναει απο τους 5khz μιλωντας παντα για την πληρη ισχυ.
Με δεδομενες τις δυνατοτητες των λυχνιων μιλαμε για πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.
Εχοντας μια μεγαλη εμπειρια απο τους ενισχυτες του ελεκτορ ,που αντιθετα αποτι εδω μεσα λεγεται,θεωρω οτι αξιζει να ασχοληθει κανεις.Ομολογω δε οτι και εμενα μου καλοφαινεται ,αν και οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι,να ξεκινησω ενα λαμπατο!
Μονο που δυσκολευομαι στην αποφαση.......εχω βαρεθει να ψαχνω εδω και εκει εξαρτηματα.....καλοβλεπω ενα κιτ της experiance elektronic!
http://www.experience-electronics.de..._ppp_m_220.htm

----------


## kentar

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25851

Αυτές είναι οι μετρήσεις παραμόρφωσης κάτω στο 1 watt και πάνω στα 27.
Οι έχοντες άποψη ας σχολιάσουν.(Και κυρίως ο Παναγιώτης).

----------


## tomhel

O amplimo ειναι ιδανικός Μ/ς για την τιμη και αποδοση του. 
Μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι ειδκα σχεδιασμενος για audio εφαρμογες...
Με τιμη στα 70 γιουργια νομιζω οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλη περίπτωση...οποτε amplimo και τελος..
Στο θεμα τροφοδοσιας , Γιατρας οπωσδήποτε...
Απλα τον παίρνεις τηλεφωνο , δίνεις την παραγγελία , και τελείωσες...
Απο ποιότητά κατασκευης , αψογος...

Εαν θα φτιαξεις τις πλακετες του κενταρ νομιζω θελεις και 12 βολτ ...
7 ampere φτανουν στα 6v3 ( δεν τραβαει τοσο ρευμα η πλακετιτσα με τα ρελεδακια )

----------


## p.gabr

βεβαιως να το σχολιασω
και πραγματικα χαιρομαι που επιτελους μιλαμε και για αυτα τα πραγματα
νομιζω οτι,αυτο που διχνει η καμπυλη ειναι κατανοητο απο ολους 
και στα 27 βαττ ειναι κατω το 1%  μεχρι σχεδον στους 10 κ 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ
τα αποτελεσματα αυτα για να παρθουν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθουν οργανα να ταιριξουν οι πολωσεις τα σημεια λειτουργειας η αναδραση καθως και οι αναστροφεις φασεων ,Μου εχει τυχει καινουργια νος ecc83 sylvania να βγαζει 5% παραμορφωση λογω διαφορας των δυο τριοδικων
ακομα και η αλλαγη των  θεσεν των λυχνιων αλλαζει το αποτελεσμα
με το δικο μου αυτι εχω αλλοιωση του ηχου σε ποσοστο μεγαλυτερο του 2%  και αυτο μονοννννν σε τονο 
σε μουσικη για να το καταλαβεις πρεπει να ξεπερασεις το 3 %
μην το παραξηγησετε μιλω για το δικο μου αυτι

εχω μιλησει πολλες φορες για παραμορφωσεις αλλα μαλον θα πρεπει να κανω ενα θεμα . Να τα συγκεντρωσω ολα να τα δειξω 
καθως τους τροπους ελεγχου  και τα αποτελεσματα 
΄¨και να πουν και αλλοι τις αποψεις τους΄¨

να δειξω ξανα και αυτο που το εχω βγαλει απο τον ενισχυτη με τις 6λ6 και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο
attachment.jpgαυτο το γραφημα μας διχνει πως μεταβαλεται η παραμορφωση στην εξοδο αυξανοντας  το σημα  εισοδου. Διχνει απο 0.05βαττ μεχρι τα 30βαττ την παραμορφωση  στην εξοδο στους 1000ηζ
και ειναι σημαντικο γιατι διχνει ποσο ματσαρισμενο ειναι το ολο συστημα

----------


## kentar

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Παναγιώτη , με την επισήμανση ότι απο το γράφημα δεν προκύπτει απο πουθενά το 5% πόσω μάλλον το '' 10% τουλάχιστον ''.
Το βασικό μειονέκτημα του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή είναι το Σπαρτιάτικο τροφοδοτικό του.
Χρειάζεται DC στα νήματα των προενισχυτριών ,  σταθεροποίηση στην τμήμα της υψηλής που τις αφορά και κυκλωμα soft start.
H δυνατότητα ρύθμισης ac balance , dc balance και πόλωσης  μπορεί να διορθώσει τυχόν ανισορροπίες σαν και αυτη που ανέφερε ο Παναγιώτης.
Παναγιώτη φτιάξε ενα  θέμα για τις παραμορφώσεις για να ξεστραβωνόμαστε οι αδαείς....

----------


## p.gabr

το εχω υποψιν μου γιωργο
αλλα επειδη εμενα μου αρεσει να μιλω παντα με αποδειξεις και γραφηματα  θελει πολυ δουλεια
πρεπει να στησω παραμορφωσεις και να δειξω πως εξαλειφονται
πρεπει να δειξω τις μεταβολες με την πολωση το μτασινκ και την  αναδραση
πρεπει γενικα να ειναι κατανοητο και να εχει πολλες οδηγιες για τον τροπο
και τωρα που εμαθα και ανεβαζω και βιντεο να συνοδευεται απο τα σχετικα

καλο ειναι καποια στιγμη να γινει να το εχουμε σαν παραπομπη

λιγο υπομονη και θα το κανω

----------


## ikaros1978

> O amplimo ειναι ιδανικός Μ/ς για την τιμη και αποδοση του. 
> Μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι ειδκα σχεδιασμενος για audio εφαρμογες...
> Με τιμη στα 70 γιουργια νομιζω οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλη περίπτωση...οποτε amplimo και τελος..
> Στο θεμα τροφοδοσιας , Γιατρας οπωσδήποτε...
> Απλα τον παίρνεις τηλεφωνο , δίνεις την παραγγελία , και τελείωσες...
> Απο ποιότητά κατασκευης , αψογος...




συμφωνω απολυτα.θα δωσεις  200 ευρω μετασχηματιστες συνολικα (μετασχηματιστες εξοδου και τροφοδοσιας) + 200 ευρω λαμπες ,κουτια,εξαρτηματα,κτλ υλικα 
Με 400 ευρω δηλαδη (περιπου αναλογα τα γουστα) φτιαχνεις εναν ενισχυτη που ποιοτικα και απο αποψη ισχυος , ετοιμος υπερβαινει τα 1000 ευρω. Και τον φτιαχνεις σχετικα ευκολα και..σιγουρα!Και δυστυχως μονο οσοι τον εχουνε στην κατοχη τους η τον ακουνε σε καποιον αλλον μπορουν να καταλαβουν γιατι καποιοι εχουν 'κολησει' με αυτον τον περιβοητο ενισχυτη
Και θα το ξαναπω για αλλη μια φορα..αυτια εχουμε δεν εχουμε παλμογραφους και οργανα! Καλα και αυτα και βοηθανε στο να εχουμε μια εικονα για την λειτουργια του ενισχυτη.Εξαλλου βοηθανε και στην ρυθμιση καποιων σημειων.
αλλα μην μας πιανει και υστερια αν ειναι 1.290% η παραμορφωση και οχι 1.062%!!!Ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν εχουμε και τα καταλληλα ηχεια

----------


## Thanos10

Το θεμα παραμορφωση στους ενισχυτες με λυχνιες ειναι μεγαλο εχουμε να κανουμε με πολλα,ο μεγαλος υπευθυνος ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης εξοδου,η ποιοτητα των υλικων και η σχεδιαση του ενισχυτη.
Αν τα παρουμε ενα ενα θα πρεπει να ξερουμε τι ενισχυτη θα φιαξουμε ΡΡ η SE.
Στους ΡΡ τα πραγματα ειναι ποιο καλα απο θεμα παραμορφωσης,βεβαια καλο θα ειναι να εχουμε διaταξη ultra linear εδω θα λαβουμε υποψιν οτι θα βαλουμε ποιο ισχυρες λαμπες γιατι δουλευουν σαν ψευτοτριοδοι και πεφτει λιγο η ισχυ,να μην τροφοδοτουμε τις λαμπες στο οριο τους θα πεσουν γρηγορα και αυτο θα σημαινει παραμορφωση, οι πυκνωτες σηματος να ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας,ενα αλλο τεχνασμα ειναι στις προενισχυτριες να εχουμε σταθεροποιημενη ταση και στην υψηλη και στα νηματα.
Προσοχη στα υλικα υπαρχουν αντιστασεις 1% για υψηλες θερμοκρασιες ειναι λιγο ακριβες εναι ομως φιαγμενες για ενισχυτες με λυχνιες.
Το σταδιο εξοδου αν εχουμε αυτοπολωση δεν ειναι αναγκη οι λαμπες να ειναι ματσαρισμενες (ξεχωριστες αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες στις καθοδους) παραμονο
οταν εχουμε αρνητικη ταση στα πλεγματα.
Πολυ καλη ρυθμιση τις αρνητικης αναδρασης εκει θα πεξουμε λιγο με την αντισταση και τον πυκνωτη αλλα θα θελουμε γεννητρια και παλμογραφο.
Αυτα τα λιγα για να κρατησουμε την παραμορφωση οσο το δυνατον χαμηλα.

----------


## tomhel

Παίδες , μην το κουράζουμε το θέμα...
Οι λυχνίες είναι μια  ' ειδική ' περίπτωση ενισχυτών και σε ΚΑΜΟΙΑ των περιπτώσεων οι λάτρεις τέτοιων ενισχυτών δεν κάθονται να ψειρισουν τα διαγραματα των αποκρίσεων και παραμορφώσεων...
  Όσοι θέλουν καλά γραφήματα φτιάχνουν mosfet - jfet κ.τ.λ

Τωρα για τα κουλα του 10% άλλα και 5% , συγνώμη άλλα εγώ τουλάχιστον εχω στην κατοχή μου 2 λαμπατους , εχω ακούσει αλλους 2-3 και οφείλω να πως πως μέχρι στιγμής τα ανθρώπινα οτα μου ( και οχι νυχτερίδας να ακούνε υπερήχους στα 10Κηζ ) χαίρονται καθε φορα που τα audio crystal παίζουν με λαμπες...

----------

kentar (28-11-11), 

Neuraxia (28-11-11)

----------


## teo_GR

Βρε παιδιά για δείτε αυτούς τους διακόπτες.
  Δουλεύουν όπως στο σχέδιο που έφτιαξα?
  Και αν ναι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν όπως στο πάνω σχέδιο αντί για το input selector?
  Και αν ναι πια από τις δυο λύσεις είναι καλύτερη??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Rotary-Sw...item4ab0a7b94c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-3-Pole-...item2a14e1dd73
rotary1.JPG

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Παίδες , μην το κουράζουμε το θέμα...
> Οι λυχνίες είναι μια  ' ειδική ' περίπτωση ενισχυτών και σε ΚΑΜΟΙΑ των περιπτώσεων οι λάτρεις τέτοιων ενισχυτών δεν κάθονται να ψειρισουν τα διαγραματα των αποκρίσεων και παραμορφώσεων...
>   Όσοι θέλουν καλά γραφήματα φτιάχνουν mosfet - jfet κ.τ.λ
> 
> Τωρα για τα κουλα του 10% άλλα και 5% , συγνώμη άλλα εγώ τουλάχιστον εχω στην κατοχή μου 2 λαμπατους , εχω ακούσει αλλους 2-3 και οφείλω να πως πως μέχρι στιγμής τα ανθρώπινα οτα μου ( και οχι νυχτερίδας να ακούνε υπερήχους στα 10Κηζ ) χαίρονται καθε φορα που τα audio crystal παίζουν με λαμπες...



Χωρις να θελω ναρθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανενα να πω οτι η αρχικη μου τοποθετηση ειχε το νοημα να μη μας πιανουν κοτσους οι πωλουντες τα Hi υλικα τουλαχιστον εκει οπου η τοποθετηση τους δεν ειναι αμεσα εκμεταλευσιμη.....Το 10% ηταν σχημα λογου αν και φοβαμαι οτι ευκολα μπορει να το <<πιασει>> καθε μη σχετικος.
Καποιοι ηδη εξηγησαν παραπανω ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ απο τους λογους που μπορουν να διαφοροποιησουν τα αποτελεσματα οσον αφορα την παραμορφωση για καθε ενα πρωτοτυπο που κατασκευαζεται....
Εχω ξαναπει *τη γνωμη μου* οσον αφορα τους ενισχυτες.Ειναι αλλο πραγμα το τι μας αρεσει να ακουμε και αλλο πραγμα ....τα αποτελεσματα των μετρησεων (κουλα)
Οι παραμορφωσεις ΔΕΝ μετρουνται με τον παλμογραφο παρα μονο αν ειναι ....*βαρβατες
*Για να μετρηθουν εφοσον δεχτουμε οτι ειναι χαμηλες απαιτειται ακριβος εξοπλισμος ....γεννητριες εξαιρετικα χαμηλης παραμορφωσης ,παραμορφωσιμετρα σπεκτρουμ αναλαϊζερ κ.λ.π μιας και μιλαμε για 3 τουλαχιστον διαφορετικους δεικτες παραμορφωσης....
Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειμαι της αποψης να κυνηγαμε μονο τους αριθμους αλλα τι να κανουμε ΜΟΝΟ αυτοι διχνουν την πραγματικη εικονα .
Αποτι μου μαθαν στη σχολη μου οι 10khz δεν ανηκουν στο φασμα των υπερηχων ......αν αυτο συνεβαινε τοτε δεν θα μου τρυπαγαν τα αυτια οι... 16khz της οριζοντιας ταλαντωσης στις τηλεορασεις που επισκευαζω.
Τελος στον πολεμο λαμπας τρανζιστορ ας διαλλεξει ο καθενας μονος του στρατοπεδο

----------


## ikaros1978

> Βρε παιδιά για δείτε αυτούς τους διακόπτες.
>   Δουλεύουν όπως στο σχέδιο που έφτιαξα?
>   Και αν ναι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν όπως στο πάνω σχέδιο αντί για το input selector?
>   Και αν ναι πια από τις δυο λύσεις είναι καλύτερη??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Rotary-Sw...item4ab0a7b94c
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-3-Pole-...item2a14e1dd73
> rotary1.JPG



ψηφιζω τον πρωτο γιατι εχει καλυτερη προστασια απο σκονη αρα κι απο πολυ μελλοντικα προβληματα.Τωρα με χαλαει λιγο το πλαστικο αξονακι αλλα δεν πειραζει και τοσο.

Οσο για την συνδεσμολογια ειναι μια χαρα και το γεγονος οτι ειναι επι 3χ3 και οχι 3χ2 βολευει γιατι στο τριτο deck μπορεις να συνδεσεις και ενδειξη led

----------


## tomhel

Το <<τρεχει με 10% παραμορφωση τουλαχιστον >> ειναι σχημα λογου ΠΟΥ μάλλον οι μη σχετικοί το ,,,, <<επιασαν>>...????
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57310
Μαλιστα...!

Τελος παντων , φιλαρακο μου μάλλον εσυ δεν ξερεις τι λες αλλα ας το παρει το ποταμι να μην χαλασει και το thread του teo_gr

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Το <<τρεχει με 10% παραμορφωση τουλαχιστον >> ειναι σχημα λογου ΠΟΥ μάλλον οι μη σχετικοί το ,,,, <<επιασαν>>...????
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57310
> Μαλιστα...!
> 
> Τελος παντων , φιλαρακο μου μάλλον εσυ δεν ξερεις τι λες αλλα ας το παρει το ποταμι να μην χαλασει και το thread του teo_gr



Νατη και η αντιπαραθεση......το <<ευκολα μπορει να το πιασει καθε μη σχετικος>> αναφερεται στο ποσοστο (10%) της παραμορφωσης δηλ.καποιος που κατασκευαζει ενα κομματι που στη συνεχεια δεν εχει τα οργανα η τις γνωσεις να το ελεγξει....Δεν ηταν σε καμμια περιπτωση υπαινιγμος για προσωπικη αντιπαραθεση.
Σιγουρα ομως το να αποκαλεις <<κουλα>>τις μετρησεις ειναι προσωπικη επιλογη.
Τωρα ο καθενας συμπεριφερεται παλι συμφωνα με το χαρακτηρα του ....για την ιστορια ομως το αν ξερω τι λεω το ξερουν οσοι με εμπιστευονται σαν επαγγελματια ολα αυτα τα χρονια 30 για την ακριβεια ,οσοι απο τους μαθητες μου εγιναν στη συνεχεια επαγγελματιες ,οσοι απο τους συναδελφους με γνωριζουν προσωπικα και τελος οσοι ξερουν να διαβαζουν και να ερμηνευουν σωστα αυτα που γραφω εδω μεσα.
<<Φιλαρακο>> μαλλον ειναι αδικο να με αποκαλεις γιατι ουτε γιναμε ουτε προκειται να γινουμε απ οτι φαινεται.
Α και για να μη το ξεχασω....δεν ειναι στο χαρακτηρα μου να κανω επιδειξη ουτε καν στα οργανα μου παρολο που κατα διαβολικη συμπτωση εχω και εγω hameg ουτε καν στις κατασκευες που αρχιζουν αποτι φανταστεις και τελειωνουν σε οτι φανταστεις.
Αυτα τα ολιγα απο καποιον που ...δεν ξερει τι λεει

----------


## teo_GR

Γεια σας ρε παίδες .
  Είχα μια μικρή αποχή αλλά πάμε παλι.λοιπον έφτιαξα τις δυο πλακέτες ,τροφοδοτικό και soft start  από τα σχέδια του kentar και εντος των ημερών θα πάρω και τα εξαρτήματα να τις φτιάξω. Τώρα για το input selector να χρησιμοποιήσω την πλακέτα που έφτιαξα η τον διακόπτη που παραθέτω παραπάνω τι είναι καλύτερο για την ποιότητα του ήχου.?

----------


## spirakos

Δεν εχει καμια διαφορα στη ποιοτητα, εσυ οτι γουσταρεις να κανεις αναλογως με το διαθεσιμο χωρο στο κουτι σου
Εγω θα εβαζα τον διακοπτη για εργονομια

----------

teo_GR (30-11-11)

----------


## teo_GR

Για το άλλο θέμα τώρα. Σας ακούω εδώ και δυο σελίδες για το θέμα ποιότητα και δεν λέω τίποτα απλά το προσπερνώ.
  Παιδιά εγώ διαβάζω το φόρουμ αρκετό καιρό και με ζήλο και έχω να πω το εξής.
  Υπάρχουν δυο κατηγορίες ανθρώπων μέσα στο φόρουμ. Αυτοί που κάνουν μόνο παρατηρήσεις και θεωρίες  αλλά για κουβέντα σχετική με το εκαστοτε θέμα ούτε λόγος.
  Όλοι αυτοί να μην νομίζουν ότι οι υπόλοιποι δεν είχαν ποτέ στη ζωή τους υποσύστημα η ότι δεν έχουν ακούσει ποτέ τους μουσική γιατί κάνουν λάθος. Τη μουσική δεν την ακούς με τα όργανα αλλά με τα αφτιά σου και δεν μετατρέπετε σε  ήχο από τον ενισχυτή με βελόνες,  και οθόνες με νούμερα αλλά με ηχεία .
  Άμα τα αυτιά λένε οκ τότε οκ. (το έχει γράψει και κάποιος άλλος αυτό σε ένα άλλο θέμα)
  Ρε συ θυμιο χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά γράφεις γράφεις και για το θέμα ούτε κουβέντα, αφού είσαι τόσο παλιός και τόσο έμπειρος πες και τίποτα για το θέμα βοήθησε με λίγο ρωτώ και ξαναρωτώ και αρχ……. Τίποτα για απάντηση.
  Δεν είπαμε ότι είναι ο καλύτερος λαμπατος αλλά δεν πειράζει εγώ αυτόν θέλω.
  Ξεκίνα και γράψε <εγώ δεν θα τον έφτιαχνα γιατί δεν είναι καλός βρε Βασίλη αλλά αφού τον θες   σου απαντώ στην τάδε απορία> και τέλος.
  Παιδιά γνώμες για το παραπάνω ερώτημα.

  Και καλή καρδιά

----------


## teo_GR

Οκ τότε θα παραγκηλω  τον διακόπτη (τον μεταλλικό) και η τον χρησιμοποιώ μόνο του, η για να μην αγοράσω άλλο τον βάζω πάνω στην πλακέτα και είναι κομπλέ.

----------


## p.gabr

Βασιλη πολυ ωραια η επισκοπιση σου 
Αυτο μας δινει την εικονα ολων των συναδερφων που δεν εχουν ασχοληθει με την παλαιολογια
Εμεις απο την μεργια μας οφειλουμε να ειμαστε πιο προσεκτικοι και να προσπαθουμε να εξηγησουμε αναλυτικα και οχι να μπερδευουμε
Ειναι σαφως δυσκολες οι επιλογες ενος νεου γιατι το καθε υλικο θα το χρεωθει λογω μη υπαρξεως καβας
Τωρα θα μιλησω και λιγο για μενα και θα ζητησω συγνωμη που απλως ζητω οτι φτειαχνουμε να το τελειοποιουμε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο Και αυτο εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να το κανουμε καθως και να δειξουμε στους αλλους τι ψαρια πιασαμε

----------


## ikaros1978

> Οκ τότε θα παραγκηλω  τον διακόπτη (τον μεταλλικό) και η τον χρησιμοποιώ μόνο του, η για να μην αγοράσω άλλο τον βάζω πάνω στην πλακέτα και είναι κομπλέ.




ωραια λοιπον.Αφου κατασταλαξες εχουμε και λεμε: Διακοπτης που δινει ταση στα ρελε και απο κει εχεις την επιλογη της εισοδου.Πλακετες ειπες εκανες (οι οποιες του kentar ειναι τσεκαρισμενες οτι δουλευουν αψογα) μενει τωρα να παρεις μετασχηματιστες εξοδου και τροφοδοσιας δηλαδη? Ρωταω γιατι μετα ηρθε η χωρα τις επιλογης διαστασεων κουτιου,εργονομιας χωρου κλπ.
Α! με το τροφοδοτικο τι θα κανεις? εννοω θα κανεις πλακετα με διοδακια και πυκνωτες? Γιατι αν ειναι να κανεις πλακετα (που καλο θα ειναι να την κανεις) να την κανεις με την πρωτη ευκαιρια για να υπολογιστει στο θεμα χωρος

----------


## teo_GR

Παναγιώτη αν δεν απατώμαι σου έχω ξαναγράψει πόσο μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που γράφεις και αυτά που λες καθώς και πόσο σημαντική είναι η γνώμη σου.
  Απλά λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπαίνουμε σε παράξενες διαδικασίες και να αναλώνουμε τις σελίδες για το αν ο εν λογο ενισχυτής έχει καλό ήχο η όχι. Σαφώς και τα όργανα λένε αλήθεια.  και αν δεν καταφέρω να τον ρυθμίσω όταν έρθει η ώρα γιατί εγώ δεν έχω όργανα παραμονο ένα πολυμετρο, θα ζητήσω να με καλέσει κάποιος στο χώρο του που θα έχει εξοπλισμό να τον ρυθμίσουμε. Και αν εσύ η κάποιος άλλος φίλος έχει κάνει μια αλλαγή που βοηθού τον ενισχυτή να γίνει καλύτερος (βλέπε kentar και tomhel) θέλω οπωσδήποτε να την ακούσω και να την υλοποιήσω. Αλώστε από όλους αυτούς που έχουν φτιάξει λαμπατο κανείς δεν έγραψε ποτέ <τον βάζω τέρμα και δεν παραμορφώνει καθόλου> αλλά όλοι έγραψαν ωραίος και γλυκός ήχος.  
  Τέλος ίσως ένα καινούριο θέμα στην κατηγορία γενικά  με επίκεντρο παραμόρφωση και μετρήσεις ήταν καλό για τους παλιούς να αποφανθούν και τους νέους να μάθουν. Και εσύ θα είσαι ο σταρ γιατί μάλλον έχεις τα πιο αναλυτικά μηνύματα και φαντάζομαι όλοι θα τα διαβάσουμε με ενδιαφέρον.

----------

p.gabr (30-11-11)

----------


## teo_GR

Βαγγελη έχω φτιάξει την πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού του kentar που έχει τα πάντα. Οπότε τις τελειώνω και προχωραμε.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Για το άλλο θέμα τώρα. Σας ακούω εδώ και δυο σελίδες για το θέμα ποιότητα και δεν λέω τίποτα απλά το προσπερνώ.
>   Παιδιά εγώ διαβάζω το φόρουμ αρκετό καιρό και με ζήλο και έχω να πω το εξής.
>   Υπάρχουν δυο κατηγορίες ανθρώπων μέσα στο φόρουμ. Αυτοί που κάνουν μόνο παρατηρήσεις και θεωρίες  αλλά για κουβέντα σχετική με το εκαστοτε θέμα ούτε λόγος.
>   Όλοι αυτοί να μην νομίζουν ότι οι υπόλοιποι δεν είχαν ποτέ στη ζωή τους υποσύστημα η ότι δεν έχουν ακούσει ποτέ τους μουσική γιατί κάνουν λάθος. Τη μουσική δεν την ακούς με τα όργανα αλλά με τα αφτιά σου και δεν μετατρέπετε σε  ήχο από τον ενισχυτή με βελόνες,  και οθόνες με νούμερα αλλά με ηχεία .
>   Άμα τα αυτιά λένε οκ τότε οκ. (το έχει γράψει και κάποιος άλλος αυτό σε ένα άλλο θέμα)
>   Ρε συ θυμιο χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά γράφεις γράφεις και για το θέμα ούτε κουβέντα, αφού είσαι τόσο παλιός και τόσο έμπειρος πες και τίποτα για το θέμα βοήθησε με λίγο ρωτώ και ξαναρωτώ και αρχ……. Τίποτα για απάντηση.
>   Δεν είπαμε ότι είναι ο καλύτερος λαμπατος αλλά δεν πειράζει εγώ αυτόν θέλω.
>   Ξεκίνα και γράψε <εγώ δεν θα τον έφτιαχνα γιατί δεν είναι καλός βρε Βασίλη αλλά αφού τον θες   σου απαντώ στην τάδε απορία> και τέλος.
>   Παιδιά γνώμες για το παραπάνω ερώτημα.
> ...



Βασιλη αμα διαβασεις την πρωτη τοποθετηση μου πανω στο θεμα θα δεις οτι ΔΕΝ ειπα ποτε οτι δεν ειναι καλος,αντιθετα εχω μεγαλη εμπιστοσυνη στις κατασκευες του ελεκτορ το οποιο μαλιστα διαβαζα απο το πρωτο τευχος που κυκλοφορησε στην ελλαδα μεχρι και το τελευταιο γιατι δυστυχως δεν εκδιδεται πια στα ελληνικα .Μετα αναγκαστηκα να γινω συνδρομητης στο Αγγλικο περιοδικο.Οσες κατασκευες εχω κανει απο το ελεκτορ ηταν αυτο ακριβως που ελεγαν ,τιποτα παραπανω τιποτα λιγοτερο.Αποδειξη οτι παντου δεινονται οι χαρακτηριστικες καμπυλες μια και μιλαμε για ενισχυτες.
Οχι μονο δεν ειπα οτι δεν ειναι καλος αλλα απεναντιας ομολογησα οτι ψηνομαι και εγω για λιγη λαμπα.
Ξαναριξε μια ματια στην αρχικη μου τοποθετηση και θα καταλαβεις.http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=59985&page=7

----------


## teo_GR

Θυμιο όλα οκ ξέχνα το
  Στο επόμενο μην περιμένω απαντήσεις  στα ερωτήματα μου και συμβουλές.
   Άσχετο είσαι μέσα από το Αγρίνιο?

----------


## Costis Ni

Καθαρό και κανονικό σχέδιο (όχι τις πλακέττες) έχει πουθενα; Βλέπω καμμια φορά στα φόρουμ οτι μερικοί τον έχουν αυτον τον ενισχυτή αλλα κανουν πολλές "βελτιώσεις" δηλ. δεν αφηνουν τίποτα όπως ήταν. Σε όλα τα θέματα που ασχολήθηκαν μ αυτό, δεν εχει καλη φωτο απο το κύκλωμα, δε φαινεται τιποτα και μετά λέω κι εγω οτι ειναι σε τριοδικη συνδεση και βεβαια γελανε όλοι.

----------


## teo_GR

κωστα για κατεβασε αυτο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=185

----------


## kentar

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25996
To κύκλωμα τού ενισχυτή

----------


## kentar

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25997
Και το τροφοδοτικό

----------


## Costis Ni

Να σας ευχαριστήσω κατ'αρχάς. 
Βλέπω στο τροφοδοτικό εχει ΕΝΑ σταδιο εξομάλυνσης και τιποτα άλλο; Μα τίποτα; Καλά έστω οτι αυτό διορθώνεται εύκολα.
Τελοσπάντων , θα βρώ τη σελίδα με τις βελτιώσεις, αν σας ενδιαφέρει.
Α, και κάποιος είπε οτι είναθι απαραίτητες οι αντιστάσεις 1%. Εδώ οι λυχνιες έχουν 20% ανοχές, οι ανοχές των αντιστάσεων δεν μετράνε τόσο.

----------


## Costis Ni

Λοπόν κοίτα να δείς τι βρήκα!
Κατασκευ'η με EL84, πάλι του ελεκτορ! Μια και παθαίνετε το "κάτι" σας μ αυτό το περιοδικό, σας το αφήνω!

http://www.r-type.org/static/elektor.htm

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Θυμιο όλα οκ ξέχνα το
>   Στο επόμενο μην περιμένω απαντήσεις  στα ερωτήματα μου και συμβουλές.
>    Άσχετο είσαι μέσα από το Αγρίνιο?



Ζηταω συγνωμη αν εγινα αιτια να στεναχωρηθεις την ωρα που ετοιμαζεσαι να ξεκινησεις κατι αλλα .....τελος παντων αλλο εγραψα αλλο εννοηθηκε...μπλεξαμε.
Ξεκινα ξαναλεω αφοβα μη σπαταλας λεφτα για extreme υλικα παρα μονο αν δεν εχεις τι να τα κανεις .
Αγορασε τον καλυτερο μετασχηματιστη εξοδου που μπορεις να πληρωσεις παρε μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας απο τον Γιατρα ΚΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΟΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΟΛΗΣΗ. αν θες να με ακουσεις ασε τις επιχρυσες βασεις και λαμπες ,οπου υπαρχουν,γιατι δεν φανταζομαι ναχεις και κανα τσουβαλι λεφτα για ηχεια.Αν παρολα αυτα εχεις μη το πεις ....ακουει η τροϊκα...
Ναι ειμαι μεσα απο το Αγρινιο αν αυτο λεει κατι .......και τελος αμα καπου μπορω να βοηθησω με οποιοδηποτε τροπο θα χαρω να το κανω.

----------


## teo_GR

Kentar μεγια το καινούριο εικονίδιο αλλά φοβάμαι μη χρειαστεί να το αντικαταστήσεις με δραχμή σε λίγο καιρό, πρέπει να βρω και εγώ ένα κάποια στιγμή.
  Θυμιο ρωτώ γιατί το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε έκατσα κέντρο Αγρίνιο καμιά εικοσαριά μέρες για δουλεία, φτιάξαμε (τα εξωτερικά μάρμαρα) στο καινούριο κτήριο του Λαζαρίδη και έπαθα πλάκα παρότι χειμώνα περάσαμε πολύ καλά κρύο κάργα και τα μαγαζιά γεμάτα, φαντάζομαι καλοκαίρι.
  Το project  δεν προχώρησε αυτή τη εβδομάδα (πηρά τα σήματα άσε) αλλά τώρα προχωραμε.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Χαιρομαι που περασατε καλα αλα τωρα πια τα μαγαζια ειναι αδια ....για εντελως αδια μιλαμε.
Εκτος πια κιαν λες τις καφεταιριες που αυτες κατι κανουν ακομα.
Αμα με το καλο παρεις ολα τα υλικα η τουλαχιστον τα περισσοτερα θελω λεπτομεριες ....απο που ; ποσο; κιαν μας εχουν αφησει τιποτα μεχρι τοτε στο παντελονι λεω να ξεκινησω και εγω αν και οπως ξαναειπα εχω σκυλοβαρεθει το ψαξε εδω για αντιστασεις εκει για πυκνωτες αλλου για λυχνιες βασεις και δε συμαζευεται.Σκεφτομαι τη λυση του κιτ αλλα ειναι ακριβα παναθεματα.

----------


## teo_GR

Μέχρι τώρα εγώ δεν έχω φτάσει στα ακριβά αλλά για αρχή έχουμε.
  Input selector  9 ευρώ εξαρτήματα και πλακέτα συν 2 ευρώ ο διακόπτης
  3 ευρώ πλακέτες τροφοδοτικού και σοφτ σταρτ τα εξαρτήματα δεν τα έχω πάρει όλα ακόμα για αυτές τις πλακέτες όταν τα πάρω θα σου πω τιμές.
  Μετασχηματιστές εξόδου είδες τους amplimo  70 η 92 ποταρισμενοι
  Στο γιατρα έχουν ποταρισμενοι 110 + φπα αν θες κόβεις ένα μικρό.
  Τροφοδοσίας έχουν 340ν 0,7Α +40ν 0,1Α 45 ευρώ + φπα
  6,3ν 6,8 Α + 12ν 1,5 Α 20 ευρώ + φπα

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Κοιτα στο ψιλολοϊ ξερω τιμες εκεινο που δεν ξερω καθολου ειναι, αν και κατι εψαξα αυτες τις μερες,τιμες απο λυχνιες και το κυριοτερο ....δεν εχω ποτε ως τωρα ψωνισει απο το εξωτερικο αν εξαιρεσεις μια πλακετα .Δεν εχω καρτα και γενικα μου φαινεται λιγο βουνο ,αλλα αμα μου κολησει το μικροβιο για καλα πιστευω πως θα τα ξεπερασω .

----------


## teo_GR

Λάμπες θα βρεις και στην Αθήνα να σου έρθουν αντικαταβολή με μικρή διαφορά στην τιμή από ότι έξω. Κάποια στιγμή θα σου δώσω διευθύνσεις αλλά στην τιμή υπολόγισε ότι και στο tube town.

----------


## teo_GR

Λοιπόν έτοιμη και η δεύτερη πλακέτα σιγά σιγά προχωραει το έργο.
  Το κόστος πλακέτας  και εξαρτήματα είναι 20 ευρώ με υλικά εύκολα τα βρίσκεις παντού.
  Πήρα και τους μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας. Προχωραμε .
trofod 005.jpgtrofod 007.jpg

----------


## aris285

Ωραιος.
Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## teo_GR

Λοιπόν έχω όλες τις πλακέτες έτοιμες και έχω και μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας.
  Λόγο οικονομικών δεν παίρνω ακόμα εξόδου αλλά δεν κάθομαι προχωραω  στο κουτί.
  Αυτό που μου λείπει είναι το κύκλωμα για το vu meter και βρήκα αυτό τη λέτε?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35721

----------


## teo_GR

Αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο δεν έχω θέμα περιμένω προτάσεις. Τα οργανάκια που έχω είναι αυτά.
vu 003.jpg

----------


## teo_GR

λιγη βοηθεια.vumeter2.JPG

----------


## spirakos

> λιγη βοηθεια.vumeter2.JPG



Που ακριβως?

----------


## teo_GR

Είναι σωστή η σύνδεση?
  Το ποτενσιόμετρο στο κίτρινο η στο ροζ?
  Στα κόκκινα το + και – 12ν?
  Στα πράσινα το – του σήματος?

----------


## spirakos

> Είναι σωστή η σύνδεση?
>   Το ποτενσιόμετρο στο κίτρινο η στο ροζ?
>   Στα κόκκινα το + και – 12ν?
>   Στα πράσινα το – του σήματος?



Οπως βλεπεις τα ποδαρακια στο ποτ της φωνης 1.σημα απο CD, 2.εισοδος ενισχυτη & εισοδος VU meter 3.γειωση
Το κλυκλωμα θελει μονο +12(κοκκινο), οπου εχει το συμβολο της γης(κοκκινο & πρασινο) ειναι κοινο για ολα τα κυκλωματα (0)

----------

teo_GR (16-12-11)

----------


## teo_GR

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι?
  Τη δίοδο OA85 δεν τη βρίσκω ποια άλλη μπορώ να βάλω?
  Ορίστε τα χαρακτηριστικά της.
OA85..JPG

----------


## spirakos

1Ν4004 κοινη διοδος εμποριου

----------

teo_GR (17-12-11)

----------


## KOKAR

αφού θα μπεις στον κοπο για το VU φτιάξε το παρακάτω που αξίζει...



ολόκληρο το άρθρο είναι εδώ ----> http://sound.westhost.com/project55.htm

----------


## teo_GR

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα ?
  Λέει ότι θέλει 12ν στο σχέδιο αλλά εγώ έχω 12 ac  που θα γίνουν 16 dc είναι εντάξει η να τα ρίξω στα 12?

----------


## spirakos

Βαλε σταθεροποιητη στα 12
1267224409.png
 330uF πριν και 100uF μετα

----------


## teo_GR

Έλεγα μήπως το αποφύγω γιατί η πλακέτα είναι έτοιμη αλλά δεν πειράζει θα φτιάξω καινούρια.

----------


## teo_GR

Λοιπόν  τα τελευταία  νέα είναι τα έξεις.
  Έχω όλες τις πλακέτες, μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας, τιςEL34, τα vu meter,
  Και το κουτί έτοιμο κατά 80%.
  Μου λείπουν μετασχηματιστές εξόδου , λάμπες προενυσχησης, και κάτι ψιλοπραγματακια.
  Μέχρι να τα πάρω προχοραω σε συναρμολόγηση και σύνδεση όσων έχω.

----------


## teo_GR

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι?
  Με το θέμα των γειώσεων τη προτείνετε? Όπως να είναι? Η όλες μαζί σε ένα σημείο?
  Έχω μεταλλικό πάτο στο κουτί μου.

----------


## ikaros1978

Ολες μαζι σε ενα σημειο και αυτο το σημειο οσο γινεται πιο κοντα στην εισοδο.Εγω συνηθως βαζω μια σχετικα μακρια Μ3 βιδα και εκει βαζω ολα τα παπουτσακια.Ειναι το λεγομενο star ground.

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα 
  Παρήγγειλα τους εξόδου
  Να έρθουν με το καλό και συνεχίζω.

----------


## teo_GR

Ήρθαν λέμε όπου να ναι θα κελαηδήσει

----------


## ikaros1978

οχι οπου να ναι...σιγα σιγα και σταθερα!  :Wink:  οποιος βιαζεται..ξερεις!

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα 
  Ελπίζω να μην υπάρξουν προβλήματα γιατί θα σε βομβαρδίσω με μηνύματα,
   Για έκκληση βοήθειας. Και αν δεν είσαι στον υπολογιστή θα παίξουν σήματα καπνού.

----------


## ikaros1978

μην στεναχωριεσαι βρε! ειναι πολλα παιδια εδω διαθεσιμα και με πολυ περισσοτερες γνωσεις απο μενα!οποτε απο βοηθεια ορεξη να χεις!

ΥΓ ακομα και παιδια ανω των 50 ετων! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## teo_GR

Λοιπόν τον έδεσα και όλα καλά εκτός από ένα βουητό που βγαίνει από τα ηχεία και αυξάνει με την αύξηση  της έντασης. Φυσικά το ακούς μόνο στη παύση. Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι αν βγάλω τα VUmeter λύνετε το πρόβλημα. Καμία πρόταση για λύση? Στο σχέδιο στην είσοδο του σήματος στην πλακέτα των vu έχει 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς, και εγώ έχω βάλει πολυεστερικούς. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει αυτό?

----------


## aris285

Τα νυ μετρα κανονικα πανε στην εξοδο. καλητερα να παρεις απο την εξοδο σημα.

----------


## teo_GR

Ορίστε το σχέδιο και μια Φώτο 
vumeter1.JPGlampatos 012.jpg

----------


## teo_GR

Ρε συ Άρη δεν σε πιάνω. έχω πάρει σήμα μετά το ποτενσιόμετρο και το δίνω στην πλακέτα των vu . οι πυκνωτές για τους οποίους μιλώ είναι οι c1 c5 δες σχέδιο.

----------


## Costis Ni

Αυτό που θέλει να πει ο Αρης είναι οτι δεν είναι σωστό η πηγή να οδηγεί ΚΑΙ το VU.
Επίσης σε ενισχυτή, θες να παρακολουθείς την έξοδο, δεν είναι Vu στην παργματικότητα θες βαττομετρο να βλέπεις πότε ο ενισχυτής "τελειώνει"

----------


## teo_GR

Οπότε Κώστα πρέπει να συνδέσω την πλακέτα των (vu) σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο? Και αν ναι ποιο είναι αυτό το σημείο?

----------


## teo_GR

Στην πραγματικότητα τα οργανάκια τα θέλω πιο πολύ για το εφέ μιας και δεν θα τον παίζω τέρμα τον ενισχυτή.
  Για καμιά γιορτή έχω 2 τρανζιστορικους, αυτός είναι για το κομμάτι μου.

----------


## teo_GR

Όταν ο Άρης λέει έξοδο  εννοεί τα ηχεία….?

----------


## teo_GR

Έλα βρε παλικάρια καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## ikaros1978

οπως ειπαν παιδια.Σημα απο την εξοδο ειναι το σωστο.(απο το δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη εξοδου δηλαδη)

----------


## teo_GR

Οκ θα τραβήξω από τις μπορνες των ηχείων

----------


## teo_GR

Πήρα από τα ηχεία και ο θόρυβος σταμάτησε, αλλά τώρα πια τα όργανα δουλεύουν σαν τρελά και από τη μέση της έντασης και πάνω κολλανε στα κόκκινα. Με το τριμερ που έχει το κύκλωμα μειώνετε η ευαισθησία αλλά όσο τη μειώνεις δεν κατεβαίνει ο δείκτης στο μηδέν όταν δεν έχει σήμα.  Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## ikaros1978

ενας διαιρετη τασης ειναι αναγκαιος μεταξυ εξοδου ηχου και εισοδου του κυκλωματος του οργανου.Ενα τριμερακι 100κ πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα

----------

aris285 (04-06-12)

----------


## teo_GR

θα το τσεκαρω

----------


## p.gabr

Βασιλη τις δοκιμες ολες να τις κανεις σε ωμικο φορτιο 8ωμ /50 βαττ
Πηγαινε αγορασε π.χ 30 αντιστασεις 240 ωμ 2βαττ και βαλτες ολες παραλληλα
3 εβρο θα δωσεις
Μετα μεσω μιας 100 ωμ απο την εξοδο ,βαλε σε σειρα ενα μεγαφωνακι (υπολογιστου 1-2-5 βαττ)ωστε να ακους
Αυτο θα σε βοηθησει να εχεις ασφαλη λειτουργεια κατα την διαρκεια των δοκιμων

----------

teo_GR (02-06-12)

----------


## teo_GR

πενα το εργαλειο υσηχο σαν νεκροταφειο.

----------

